# [Police] Police énorme suite changement résolution [Résolu]

## Gaby

Bonjour / Bonsoir,

J'ai récemment investit dans une TV LCD Full HD et j'ai naturellement cherché à y brancher mon PC, je m'attendais à avoir des problèmes pour lire les polices sur un ecran de cette résolution mais je suis finalement surpris par le problème. Les polices sont énormes sans avoir modifié aucun fichier de config à part xorg.conf (changement de résolution et fréquence uniquement).

J'ai réussi à réduire le défaut dans les préférences de police de gnome (je suis passé d'une taille de 10 à 6) mais ce n'est toujours pas viable.

Je ne sais pas trop ou chercher et qui est en cause ....

Le problème apparait dès le login (GDM), il est présent sur gnome et Xfce mais pas sur le WM de base de xorg (pas de problème lors d'un startx à priori).

Les polices sont énormes dans les titres, les icones, etc mais les pages internet s'affiche bien dans firefox mis à part certains boutons html).

Mon Xorg.conf (en commentaire l'ancienne config) :

```
#Section "ServerLayout"

#   Identifier     "Layout-LCD"

#   Screen        "Screen-LCD" 0 0

#   InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

#   InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

#EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "Layout-TV"

        Screen        "Screen-TV" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load "dri"

   Load  "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

   SubSection "extmod"

      Option       "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

   EndSubSection

   Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard1"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

   Option       "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "fr"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse1"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "IMPS/2"   

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Samsung-LCD"

   HorizSync    30.0 - 81.0

   VertRefresh  56.0 - 75.0

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Samsung-TV"

        HorizSync    67.5

        VertRefresh  60

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "HD3870"

   Driver      "fglrx"

EndSection

#Section "Screen"

#   Identifier "Screen-LCD"

#   Device     "HD3870"

#   Monitor    "Samsung-LCD"

#   DefaultDepth     24

#   SubSection "Display"

#      Viewport   0 0

#      Depth     24

#      Modes    "1280x1024"

#   EndSubSection

#EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen-TV"

        Device     "HD3870"

        Monitor    "Samsung-TV"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1920x1080"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Un petit screen du résultat Il faut garder en tete que je suis en 1920x1080 sinon il a l'air presque normal ^^

Je ne sais pas trop quoi vous donner d'autre .....

GabyLast edited by Gaby on Thu Nov 13, 2008 10:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Desintegr

xdpyinfo | grep resolution renvoie quoi ?

----------

## Gaby

Je suis au taf donc pas la machine sous la main pour te dire mais la télé reçoit bien du 1920x1080@60Hz et les log de X ne se plaigne pas de la résolution. Les paramètres de gnome indique eux aussi la bonne résolution.

Je ne connais pas cette commande donc j'imagine qu'elle doit indiquer la résolution en cours ?

----------

## Desintegr

Cette commande donne la résolution en DPI, utilisée notamment par les polices.

----------

## Gaby

OK je te donne ça ce soir

Edit :

```
gaby@Shogun ~ $ xdpyinfo | grep resolution

  resolution:    305x305 dots per inch

```

Edit 2 :

J'ai modifié mon xorg.conf avec :

```
Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Samsung-TV"

        HorizSync    67.5

        VertRefresh  60

   DisplaySize 812 457 # 60x60 Dpi resolution

EndSection

```

```
gaby@Shogun ~ $ xdpyinfo | grep dimension

  dimensions:    1920x1080 pixels (812x457 millimeters)

gaby@Shogun ~ $ xdpyinfo | grep resolution

  resolution:    60x60 dots per inch
```

Du coup un bouton dans le gestionnaire de police de gnome est apparu avec un reglage de la résolution qui était à 300 malgré le réglage de xorg ???? d'où il sort cette valeur ?

Un fois reglé sur 60 comme xorg, presque tout va bien puisque maintenant tout est trop petit ^^

J'ai changé les police par défaut et c'est nickel partout sauf dans firefox (résolu dans AMSN en changeant la taille de police dans le soft).

J'ai beau changé la taille des polices ça reste trop petit et il n'a pas l'air de prendre en compte les modifs.

Bref problème résolu mais si quelqu'un a une solution pour firefox je suis preneur.

@Desintegr : merci de m'avoir mis sur la voie

----------

## Desintegr

Pour Firefox : http://kb.mozillazine.org/Layout.css.dpi

----------

## geekounet

En général le DPI standard c'est 96 (perso je met 98 pour que DejaVu en taille 7 passe bien  :Razz:  ), change ton DisplaySize pour obtenir un DPI à cette valeur et ça sera moins petit.  :Smile: 

----------

## Gaby

Hum, si j'ai mis 60x60, c'est que ça correspond à la définition réelle de ma TV, ça me parait plus logique de garder cette définition pour éviter toutes extrapolations lors de l'affichage des fenêtres. Maintenant j'ai un peu de mal à voir sur quoi influence ce paramètre (mis à part les polices) donc j'ai peut être tout faux sur le raisonnement ...

Gaby

----------

## guilc

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> En général le DPI standard c'est 96 (perso je met 98 pour que DejaVu en taille 7 passe bien  ), change ton DisplaySize pour obtenir un DPI à cette valeur et ça sera moins petit. 

 

Alors là, MERCI

J'étais calé depuis des années sur 96 dpi car c'est la réso standard.

Mais j'avais toujours mes fontes (essentiellement le DejaVu, je n'utilise quasi que ça) qui bavaient suivant les tailles utilisées et suivant les applis.

Ben au passage à 98dpi, c'est nickel !!! plus aucune bavouilles ! les polices sont vachement plus nettes !

PS : Mais pourquoi donc les fontes ne sont-elles pas optimisées pour 96dpi ???

----------

## Gaby

Salut

Je me permet de déterrer mon topic, j'avais contourner le problème mais le contournement ne tient pas après mise à jour du driver radeonHD (1.2.5).

Pour régler mon problème de taille de police j'avais réglé un DPI de 60x60 dans xorg.conf (DPI réel de l'écran) et un DPI de 96 dans la conf de Gnome (60 me donne des polices vraiment trop petite pour le recule que j'ai). Avec cette config pas de problème avec la majorité des applications mais GDM et aMSN me posent problème. Pour GDM, les polices sont trop petite, donc j'imagine qu'il reste sur 60 DPI. Pour aMSN, je dois régler la police à 16 au lieu de 12 dans Gnome. Cette configuration fonctionne bien avec la version 1.2.4 de radeonHD.

Suite à la sortie de la version 1.2.5, les polices dans GDM sont devenu beaucoup trop grosses et celle de aMSN également (au point que je ne peux plus changer la police tellement la fenètre est énorme. Pas de problème dans les autres applications.

Si je repasse en 1.2.4, tout reviens comme avant donc c'est bien le driver qui pose problème. Je n'ai bien sur touché à aucune conf à chaque fois.

Plutôt que de tout reconfigurer avec le nouveau driver pour avoir un truc qui tient la route, j'aimerais comprendre la logique du problème et le réglé une bonne fois pour toutes.

Pourquoi le driver impacterais la taille des polices seulement dans GDM et AMSN ?

Est-ce que je fais bien de changer le DPI dans Gnome ?

Gaby

----------

## geekounet

Si tu le fais depuis Gnome, ça n'affecte que ta session une fois ouverte, donc normal que ça ne touche pas GDM.

Pour être tranquille, tu peux aller fouiller dans la conf de GDM pour modifier les arguments de lancement du serveur X et y rajouter un -dpi 96, et ça marchera de partout  :Wink: 

----------

## Gaby

Tu met ça ou ?   :Embarassed: 

J'ai beau cherché je ne trouve pas ou mettre ce paramètre et je suis bien largué dans ces fichiers de conf.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Ajouter 

```
[server-Standard]

name=Standard server

command=/usr/bin/X -audit 0 -dpi 96

flexible=true

```

dans la section [servers] du /etc/X11/gdm/custom.conf

Sinon dans l'interface de configuration de GDM onglet sécurité et "Configurer le serveur X..." et ajouter -dpi 96 à commande

----------

## Gaby

Merci GentooUser@Clubic je ne retrouvais pas l'interface de gestion de GDM   :Embarassed: 

Alors ça fonctionne mieux avec cette options mais maintenant mon DPI est de 96 ald 60. Le seul point qui me gène avec cette valeur c'est qu'elle ne correspond pas à la valeur réel de l'écran. J'ai du mal à comprendre l'impact de cette valeur sur le comportement de X (mis à part la gestion des polices) mais pourquoi lui faire croire que l'ecran est plus petit qu'il ne l'est réellement ?

----------

